# Pizza Fatty



## danowpg (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey y'all,

I haven't posted anything in a while, so I thought I'd post a few pics of my latest pizza fatty. The better half and I follow a Ketogenic diet, so fatties work out well for lunches. This one is pretty simple...used just under a pound and a half of chorizo sausages (taken out of the casings), pizza sauce, pepperoni, sauteed mushrooms, mozzarella and Parmesan cheese. Oh and I can't forget the bacon weave. I thought I'd try putting some rub on the bacon, so I used Plowboys BBQ Yardbird rub.

I got the Oklahoma Joe's Highland fired up, using a chimney of Royal Oak lump to get the oak wood going. Shooting for a temp of 250F and once it was up to temp, I got the fatty on. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




















I had it on the smoker for just over 2.5 hours until I hit 165F.






...and finally the end product! The bacon got nice and browned, partly due to the rub I put on I'm guessing.

Still fighting on occasion to get nice clean smoke on the OKJ Highland but this time it turned out pretty good. I'm slowly getting a handle on it!


----------



## Faarg (Jun 26, 2018)

That looks amazing.  My wife "decided" that I'm starting keto this week so I've been looking at some different options for meals.  I'll definitely have to try this one.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 26, 2018)

I definitely want to try a pizza fattie. My first one was a breakfast style. My wife and I both loved it. This is definitely on my short list of things that need to get on my smoker ASAP. 

George


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 26, 2018)

Looks like it came out real good!
Definitely doing this for the 4th!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2018)

Fine looking fatty you got there, and of all the fatties I've done pizza fatties are my favorite.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2018)

That sure is a good looking fattie!
I have never done a pizza fattie, but I guess I'll have to do one now!
Al


----------



## danowpg (Jun 27, 2018)

Faarg said:


> That looks amazing.  My wife "decided" that I'm starting keto this week so I've been looking at some different options for meals.  I'll definitely have to try this one.


I started Keto in January (my better half has been doing it for over a year) and I've lost 35 lbs so far. BBQ is pretty Keto friendly, except for the sauces but you can find some good alternatives out there. We make a Keto Carolina style sauce that I found on this site that is really nice https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/low-carb-bbq-sauce.142326/page-2 and look for Chef Jimmyj's recipe. G Hughes also makes some good sugar free sauces too that have 2G of carbs per serving.


----------



## Faarg (Jun 27, 2018)

danowpg said:


> I started Keto in January (my better half has been doing it for over a year) and I've lost 35 lbs so far. BBQ is pretty Keto friendly, except for the sauces but you can find some good alternatives out there. We make a Keto Carolina style sauce that I found on this site that is really nice https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/low-carb-bbq-sauce.142326/page-2 and look for Chef Jimmyj's recipe. G Hughes also makes some good sugar free sauces too that have 2G of carbs per serving.



Thanks for the link.  Will definitely have to check it out.  My other thought was to avoid all other carbs on BBQ days to make up for the carbs in the sauce.


----------

